
Ask HN: Unix-based tablet - tixocloud
I carry my iPad during my hourly commute to work but am struggling to get any coding work done (i.e. HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;Django&#x2F;NodeJS) as I have a Windows work laptop as well. Internet connection is sparse on the train.<p>Wondering if someone could recommend me a Unix-based tablet that&#x27;s light enough to carry but I can also code on?<p>I was also considering the Surface as an alternative but would prefer something low-cost and Unix-based.
======
Petrakis
I have a chinese cube iwork 10 it has an atom x64 bit so I can install any x64
os, unix based or not.

It has a pc-like bios.

------
stephenr
Why doesn’t an iPad work for this purpose?

~~~
javiercp
I had the same thought. I'm starting to use an iPad for a sideproject using
Django.

In my workflow I'm using Working Copy to manage my repositories and Pythonista
to code. I'm just starting but it's been a nice surprice. It is far more
pleasant than I expected.

~~~
tixocloud
Does it need to have an Internet connection?

~~~
javiercp
Working copy needs internet connection to clone the repos and commit the
changes back, but meanwhile it doesn't need it.

And Pythonista doesn't need internet connection to function.

